# Posting Threads



## Haul-N-Guns (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm messing up big time..... I don't know how to post threads.... I'm not trying to get kicked off or put out. or whatever they do but I keep getting warned.....
Can anybody take a few secs to help out?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Just do what you did to create this one and you will be fine!


----------



## Haul-N-Guns (Jul 27, 2008)

*Responses*

I want my responses with the rest of y'all... I don't want a whole new clean spot. everybody else is getting to add to te same thing.... I keep messin up when I do it


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

you responses to someones thread can be posted how you have been doing it. HOWEVER its rude to interject in their thread something thats not really related. So start a new thread on the topic like this one.


----------



## Haul-N-Guns (Jul 27, 2008)

*Ohhhhhhhh*

So it's not where I was..... It was what was being said.... got it! I was just so sure it wasn't that. LOL

Thanks


----------

